# Cichlids in planted tanks?



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

I have heard that african cichlids will nip and bite at plants and over time will have eaten all the plant! I have heard that amazon sword plants and Java fern wwill be left alone but What other plants will do good in their tank! All comments are appreciated!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The kind of African cichlids will influence the chances. I have had supposedly African proof plants tared to shreds, though others have had success. There is someone on the forum that regularly suggests to people adding a lot of plants though I can't remember who at the moment.

In addition to amazon swords and java fern some people also recommend Anubias, which is the plant that my fish devoured.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

xalow said:


> some people also recommend Anubias, which is the plant that my fish devoured.


...and that's the only one I've been able to grow. Further proof that if you want plants and Rift Lake Africans, you just have to give it a try and see if it works. My anubias get nibbled, but they grow.

The bonus of trying anubias and java fern is that you don't plant them. Just wedge the roots between to rocks and move them around if you like.

kevin


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll never have plants in my tank. Fish dig all the time.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Your chances are better with Tangs than fish from Malawi.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've had plenty of planted tanks with Malawi cichlids in it. Overgeneralizing on this topic will add difficulty to your research... "African cichlids" is such an encompassing term, I don't know whether you are trying to ask about mbuna, haps, tilapia, riverines, etc.

What species of cichlids do you want and I can tell you what plants have workd for me. 
Even mbuna...


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Any plant i put in my mbuna tanks are sooner or later destoryed only plants that seem to last longer then the rest in my tanks are Anubias however they still lose the battle down the road.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Like Number 6, I've kept plants with any and all kinds of Malawian, Tanganyikan and Victorian cichlids. The keys for me have been having many plants, not just a few. I've had success with Brazilian Swords, various Cryptocornes, Anubias, Giant Vallisneria, Java Fern and a couple of Aponogeton's and Dwarf Swords.


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input they would be Mabuna cichlids. Would Micro sword or Caboma work? :-?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Kylar said:


> Thanks for the input they would be Mabuna cichlids. Would Micro sword or Caboma work? :-?


I don't think Cabomba would have a snowballs' chance in h ell. Mine get shredded in my _Platy _tank.

Micro sword might have a chance if it was well established and plentiful _before _you introduce mbuna. But it will never look good.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

You'll probably have the best luck with plants if you put them in during the cycle and let the plants get a jump start growing.
If your fish are then added as juvies, they'll grow up _with_ plants and won't view the plants as "intruders" :thumb:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Kylar said:


> Thanks for the input they would be Mabuna cichlids. Would Micro sword or Caboma work? :-?


 likely not. 
Can you be more specific than mbuna?

there are mbuna that will shred just about anything as they lean towards being herbivores and then there are mbuna that will ignore plants for the most part.


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

They be peacock cichlids eletric yellows and a bunch of Zebra cichlids all assorted types.


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

Do Electric Yellows tend to destroy plants?

I've planned on acquiring some, but would like a nice plant or two, too.

If so, what type of plants do good?

Sorry for thread hijack. :fish:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Like Number 6, I've kept plants with any and all kinds of Malawian, Tanganyikan and Victorian cichlids. The keys for me have been having many plants, not just a few. I've had success with Brazilian Swords, various Cryptocornes, Anubias, Giant Vallisneria, Java Fern and a couple of Aponogeton's and Dwarf Swords.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Kylar said:


> They be peacock cichlids eletric yellows and a bunch of Zebra cichlids all assorted types.


Peacocks won't touch plants, electric yellows will destroy "a" plant, but ignore many but you will need to house the roots to avoid plants being dug up.

Zebraand assorted, is still way too general... I can't really offer much advice. List the species or common names...


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

I'll have cobalt blue zebra's and Red zebra cichlids. I was also considering Demasoni's.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

anubias and java fern would work fine, but as was stated get a large number of whatever plant that you want.


----------

